
New classified ad site - tcarey83
So I have built a new classified ads site (apps for android and ios coming soon). The idea is a social classified ads site where the poster and community can tag the ads using hashtags (and vote on the tags) and rather than flagging and removing ads (like on craigslist), the ads are tagged and you can decide what you want to see. Please check it out and provide feedback. Post an ad, even if you don&#x27;t have something to sell, you can post under Personals-&gt;Rants and Raves. Any post would be appreciated to get things going. I am looking for honest feedback. Thanks.
Url is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;clickiads.com
======
tcarey83
I think I totally screwed up this post, but I can't seem to edit it to make
fixes. Sorry.

